# Production Manager Needed:



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Still searching, huh? Your best bet would be to find some young, single guy that's just starting out in his career, that has a decent head on his shoulders and is willing to relocate.

Good luck.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

pm me. im 27 years old single and willing to travel anywhere anytime. i am living in china right now. lots to talk about:smile:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

joehunter8301 said:


> pm me. im 27 years old single and willing to travel anywhere anytime. i am living in china right now. lots to talk about:smile:


But you are HORRIBLE at following directions:wink::doh:.

It's up to YOU to contact them....not the other way around.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Or you can find a young woman. Was does it always have to be a guy? Just wondering. :darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if I can talk the wife into relocating?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Or you can find a young woman. Was does it always have to be a guy? Just wondering.


I did not see where gender was mentioned.......only thing that was mentioned was the word "candidate".


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol no I'm talking about from other members. :smile:


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a manufacturing manager and female. I would be interested in this job, except I do not want to live in Walla Walla. I would rather stay near Portland.

I shoot a Martin bow, so I'm sure I would be a shoe-in, Ha Ha.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sorry I'm not qualified...I had to lookup how to spell e-con-oh-me!*

As an employer,one good thing about the down economy and high unemployment,is there so many well qualified people are looking for a GOOD job!
I don't think you'll have a problem filling the position.

Good luck!:smile:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

This is the perfect job for me. I have all qualifications and experience but just relocate to Washington right now. Just bought my first home and if I move...i would owe Uncle Sam 8k!!

To bad this wasn't a year ago when I was sending my resume out to every archery company in the industry!! 

Oh well


----------



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't posses ANY of these qualifications but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night!


----------



## stlmodroptine (Aug 26, 2008)

Wish I had some more experience under my belt. I graduated 2 years with an Industrial Managment/Industrial Tech degree, and I am young, single, and want to relocate. My end goal is to get into production management....and if I could mage the production of bows??? Wow that would be great.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> As an employer,one good thing about the down economy and high unemployment,is there are so many well qualified people looking for a GOOD job!
> I don't think you'll have a problem filling the position.
> 
> Good luck!:smile:



Edit!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it just NY that is offering tax breaks and all the goodies if you hire someone thats been on unemployment for a while? Just wondering. I've been putting in left and right and nothing not a call or anything. I've got 3+ years of manufacturing work under my belt but noone is hiring. Really sucks.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Where are all the people that scream bow hunting related only and this should be in the proper place ( 'Classifieds' ).


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

BigDeer said:


> Where are all the people that scream bow hunting related only and this should be in the proper place ( 'Classifieds' ).


I'm guessing they are smart to figure out that the OWNER of this website can post whatever they want.....WHEREVER they want!:wink::doh:


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a manufacturing manager and wanted to send my resume to these folks but the boss at home said no way to the move.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'm guessing they are smart to figure out that the OWNER of this website can post whatever they want.....WHEREVER they want!:wink::doh:


I think it is cool Martin is posting up in here. Sounds like a great job for someone, good luck to them. 

Thanks for the sarcastic back handed post, btw.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Radical said:


> I'm a manufacturing manager and wanted to send my resume to these folks but the boss at home said no way to the move.


So leave the boss at home.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

5MilesBack said:


> So leave the boss at home.


LOL...thinking the same thing!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone considering this position, would love Walla Walla, it is an Oasis in the Desert.
Great people, beutifull weather...and Martin Archery is an incredible company to work for!
Good luck to all that apply!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Send in your resumes today!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I did not see where gender was mentioned.......only thing that was mentioned was the word "candidate".


Second post.


Good luck finding the right person! They're out there somewhere. *bump*


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> Still searching, huh? Your best bet would be to find some young, single guy that's just starting out in his career, that has a decent head on his shoulders and is willing to relocate.
> 
> Good luck.


Can't a woman do this job too? Why always a guy??????


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

kbrando said:


> Send in your resumes today!


Wish I had more experience, I'd for sure send in a resume.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear ya Dee I would love to send my resume. Only have floor experience instead of manager stuff. I emailed and asked if they and any other job openings but never heard a word from em.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

If I lived out there I would send in my resume!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I hear ya Dee I would love to send my resume. Only have floor experience instead of manager stuff. I emailed and asked if they and any other job openings but never heard a word from em.


Its not that big of a move for me either! I would love to try it, but I know I don't have the experience that they are looking for.


----------

